# Age of empires 3 runs fine without graphics card



## rishitells (Dec 28, 2006)

Dear friends,
       I have an AMD Athlon 64 3000+ socket 754(bad performer) processor. motherboard is Asus K8V-MX with 32 mb onboard graphics memory with Asus K8M800 chipset and 256 MB of ram. speed is very slow but Microsoft Age of Empires 3 runs smoothly without any glitches and without GRAPHICS CARD !!!. i am wondering about this. has anyone got the same configuration.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 4, 2007)

Of course it'll run. Try turning up the effects to feel the wrath of the americans.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, I have P4 with Intel D865G motherboard with 32 mb if updated its 96 mb but i have 1 GB DDR Ram . And the game run smoothly if i don't do ship wars in it


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 5, 2007)

it may run ...but u may not be getting that real life water effect and greenery

just chk out  dat game  in other pc with grafix card  and u will see da difference


----------



## contactram (Jan 6, 2007)

i have an intel 945gnt 3.0ghz p4 with 2 gb ram and aoe3 DOES NOT run


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 6, 2007)

i finished it in 12 hours ..................


----------

